# Goth arboreal enclosure



## CherishYour_f8 (Mar 8, 2005)

Some photos of an arboreal enclosure I just finished.
The inside dimensions are 13" tall,10 1/2" wide,4" deep.I only made it 4" deep so in the future I can cut it into a wall for flush mount application.Obviously it can only be used for juves and small arboreals.The entire front(excluding 2"strip of plexi on bottom) slides up and out for matinance(bone/leather pull handle )There is also a hidden hinged door that covers the entire top behind the trim pieces.
All bones were boiled,wire brushed,then sandblasted to give them a decayed or weathered look.The outside trim was sprayed with off-white textured paint then wrapped with gothy black lace fabric.
Turned out better than I expected.Of course the photos hardly do it justice.The camera flash makes the white stands out more than it actually looks in person.


----------



## MyNameHere (Mar 8, 2005)

is this a shadowbox that you modified, or did you construct it entirely from other stuff?


----------



## baldpoodle (Mar 8, 2005)

nice but wheres the spider??? :wall:


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Mar 8, 2005)

No it wasn't formerly a "shadow box".It is mainly just constructed from wood and plexi,pretty basic actually.
Lol,I havn't put a T in it yet.Reason being is that all my Ts are in a heated closet for the winter.Another month or 2 and one will be in the new enclosure in my living room.


----------



## bagheera (Mar 8, 2005)

And I thought that the bones were leftovers from feeding!  ;P


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 9, 2005)

chicken bones?


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 9, 2005)

thats pretty kool, man. Where is mine?  ;P


----------



## danielr6543 (Mar 9, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> thats pretty kool, man. Where is mine?  ;P


Yeah really that is badass. Absolutely love the bone highlights lol. Just a question, who donated the bones lol.


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Mar 9, 2005)

I had to eat alot of hot wings(chicken).The big bone in the enclosure is something I found in the woods.I think its the leg bone from a deer.My next project is gonna involve razor wire(on the exterior of course).Also thought about using dried decayed deer flesh then layered with clear epoxy to preserve it.Umm that last idea is a bit strange/morbid,but I guess so am I.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 9, 2005)

Your taste is different from mine, thats for sure

/Lelle


----------



## Spydra (Mar 9, 2005)

Very interesting and creative! I like it!  Makes me want to get more creative with my keepers.

Renee


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 10, 2005)

CherishYour_f8 said:
			
		

> I had to eat alot of hot wings(chicken).The big bone in the enclosure is something I found in the woods.I think its the leg bone from a deer.My next project is gonna involve razor wire(on the exterior of course).Also thought about using dried decayed deer flesh then layered with clear epoxy to preserve it.Umm that last idea is a bit strange/morbid,but I guess so am I.


Why is it I am being haunted by Chicken lately?


----------



## Heartfang (Mar 10, 2005)

H-O-L-Y    C-R-A-P... that is THE coolest inclosure I have EVER seen!


----------



## David Burns (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks interesting.

 Is Micheal Jackson really the king of goth? I can certainly see why.


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Mar 10, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> Looks interesting.
> 
> Is Micheal Jackson really the king of goth? I can certainly see why.


Actually, I think of Micheal Jackson as being more of a closet queen.


----------



## bonesmama (Mar 10, 2005)

VERY VERY VERY COOL!! I've been wondering about using bones in a T enclosure....I actually have some human remains, but I'm not sure how they were treated-they have obviously been bleached. Any opinions?


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Mar 10, 2005)

> I actually have some human remains, but I'm not sure how they were treated-they have obviously been bleached. Any opinions?


hmmm, no comment


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Mar 10, 2005)

bonesmama said:
			
		

> VERY VERY VERY COOL!! I've been wondering about using bones in a T enclosure....I actually have some human remains, but I'm not sure how they were treated-they have obviously been bleached. Any opinions?


Lol,I've seen human bones on some website for sale,very expensive.
If you do not like the bleach white look you can always lightly stain them as long as the bones are still smooth and not textured(may wanna try on a small sample piece first).To get a real nice decayed look(un-stained),sandblast them through till you see the marrow in some spots.If you like them bleached,as long as they are dry I don't see it being a problem harming the T's.

Many thanks to those who appreciate dark beauty and complimented me on the enclosure.


----------



## Letsgochopping (Mar 10, 2005)

So what sort of got arboreal do you intend to have live there?


----------



## bagheera (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah, human bone can be very cheap. They are certes easy to get. I have, um brought such items through customs before. Many times   There is a shop in Berkeley that usually has disarticuled bones for sale. What is expensive are fully articulated medical skeletons.  I don't think that the bleaches used would hurt a T. It there was much residue, it would decompose the bones.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 11, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> Looks interesting.
> 
> Is Micheal Jackson really the king of goth? I can certainly see why.


Who lied to u?
j/k  ;P


----------

